# Dracula's cellar found



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.astigan.com/2009/10/06/draculas-cellar-found/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm surprised they aren't choosing to make it a tourist site


----------

